
White CEO Wanted - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/07/16/white-ceo-wanted/
======
howard941
This was a fake wanted ad but I routinely receive recruiter emails invidiously
discriminating on the basis of age by specifying a max experience level.

~~~
ksaj
I have heard the term "too senior" far too many times.

------
siphon22
In my modern experience though, no one would dare put up such a wanted ad,
while one asking for a person of color, minority, or some form of diversity
token would be perfectly okay. So I guess it is edgy after all to say "White
CEO Wanted", but not for the reason they were going for.

